# buckeye today, word of warning



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

took my 7 year old son out to buckeye ocean this morning in the pond hopper because the 'toon was not ready, anyways the fishing was slow, nary a nibble, lots of jumping activity all around but no luck, and to make matters worse got stopped by the water police ($#[email protected]*^!!!!) and picked up a $90 or so dollar ticket becuase i didnt have a life vest for myself (yes my son had his on). bugger it all, was a last min toss together trip this am and like an idiot i forgot mine. anyway word of warning to all they are out hot and heavy prolly due to the season just starting and they are checking boats left and right. make sure you have your floatation devices, fire extinguisher and boat registration with you. funny thing is he didnt even want to see my license....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yep,that will get you a ticket every time 
being an honest mistake,i know it's a bummer,but they're always checking those things out there.i've seen more than one person nailed for it.


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

Tappans A Bad Place For Violations Too, Knock On Wood, Never Been Checked There OR Skeeter.


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

I just got back from there, also seen a couple of speeders get slowed down by the blue lights. Other than that it was a beautiful day on the lake, caught 4 wipers and 2 channels. WOW! was that water clear or what,I could see bottom in 6 feet of water.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That's crazy, if ya fall out of the boat on Buckeye all ya have to do in stand up


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

6 ft of water 3 ft of sludge that i dont want my foot in


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Does the registration have to be on the boat or can it be in the glovebox of the truck


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

jeff,it has to be in the boat with you.that's what i like about those new cards.always in the wallet


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

at least he was kind enough to give me the choice of getting off the water or taking a "loaner" life jacket from him, told me if i saw him before i left to give it back but if not no big deal. of course i took the loaner and could not locate him when we left. to top it off the "loaner" blew outta the boat on the way home.....he wasn't a weiner about the whole thing, just thought he coulda gave me a warning. damn 'toon is full of life jackets, not like i need another one and $90.00??? bit steep if ya asks me


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

of the people i've seen/heard of that were busted,every one got the ticket.and yes it's steep,but standard and gets your attention 
they take the pfd thing very serious.i've seen them check people at the dock and try to give them a break before they blasted off,then ticket them after getting some smart lip,LOL.like your case,offered the option of a loner or get off te water.if they'd kept their mouth shut,they'd have saved some money,LOL.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I got checked at Oshay by Columbus Watercraft, not DNR, and they didn't exactly like that I had a COPY of the registration in the boat instead of the real deal. 
Misfit, what cards are you talking about? My registration is a little over a 1/2 sheet of paper. The only thing I have on a card is that boaters saftey thing I had to take since I was born after '82.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i did my registration online and they sent me a little plastic knda card.same size as a credit card.really nice to keep in your wallet and it won't fade or wear.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

I was out at Oshay and the ranger asked if I wanted him to give me a courtesy safety inspection. Being my first boat, my reply was "Sure" Had everything I needed except registration. Did not know it needed to be with me. Also the spacing in the OH boat ID did not have proper spacing between the letters and number (one side) he told me they were going to checking this close.

Happy me, no safety boat sticker until I can find a ranger again, and produce my regi>


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Misfits right about those cards not fading as long as you don't forget to take your wallet out of your pants before throwing them in the wash.  Can't even read mine anymore.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

I like those license card holders too. I picked one up while fishing in TX. walmart gave it to me when I got my license.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Does this carrying the reg..apply to all boats or 14ft and larger 
Thanks


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ALL boats,regardless of size.


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Doesn't even matter if it's a blow up raft with plastic oars from wally-world...gotta have numbers on it and a sticker. 

I've watched them pull guys off the water at an Ohio Power campsite lake. Told the guys (each guy had his own little raft) that even those things needed state registration, and to get the HID off the raft and go register it and get tags if they wanted to put them back on the water. One of the rafts had an HID...the other didn't. Officers told the guy he had to apply for an HID, make a wooden plack with the Hull Identification Number on it, and attach it to the raft! 

The officers then said if you took a swimmers raft out on the water and laid in the sun right next to shore...it would need an HID and registration. Only place you can use a raft in Ohio without boat registration is a pool or private pond.


----------



## El_Bombero (Apr 17, 2008)

Working EMS out that way - we had a drowning out in Buckeye last year. Missing for some time. I suppose he got sucked into that muck. They are gonna be hitting the lake harder this year, so take warning.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

scallop said:


> he wasn't a weiner about the whole thing, just thought he coulda gave me a warning. damn 'toon is full of life jackets, not like i need another one and $90.00??? bit steep if ya asks me


What happens if he gives you a warning and you end up drowning half an hour later?


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

scallop said:


> at least he was kind enough to give me the choice of getting off the water or taking a "loaner" life jacket from him, told me if i saw him before i left to give it back but if not no big deal. of course i took the loaner and could not locate him when we left. to top it off the "loaner" blew outta the boat on the way home.....he wasn't a weiner about the whole thing, just thought he coulda gave me a warning. damn 'toon is full of life jackets, not like i need another one and $90.00??? bit steep if ya asks me


$90 cheap? Last year i got hit with a no life jacket ticket on a river section of the Sciota. $187 and I was the only one in the boat. If all u have to pay is $90, maybe i should write in and ask for some of my money back. Aint gonna happen, but i wonder why the cost would be different.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

word of warning. make sure you rig has all the necessary safety equipment on board before you hit the water. the d.o.w. is out there doing there job and trying to help save lives!!! got my inspection sticker yesterday at E 72 nd street launch.thanx D.O.W.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

NITRO-RIDER said:


> $90 cheap? Last year i got hit with a no life jacket ticket on a river section of the Sciota. $187 and I was the only one in the boat. If all u have to pay is $90, maybe i should write in and ask for some of my money back. Aint gonna happen, but i wonder why the cost would be different.


 Each county court sets it's own fine amount for each violation. I remember you talking about your ticket on the scioto. Speaking of that, have you been down that way yet this year?


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

misfit said:


> i did my registration online and they sent me a little plastic knda card.same size as a credit card.really nice to keep in your wallet and it won't fade or wear.


Not sure how long you've had yours Misfit, but the one I was given last year was almost all faded off when I renewed this year. When I asked the lady about that she said they have seen alot with that problem and advised laminating it, or those license holders would work well too. I will admit that I carry mine in my wallet and sometimes it gets a little wet during rain and cast netting, so if you always keep it dry they will prob ally be fine. They are nice and handy for sure, I got my courtesy inspection at Hoover in early April, the whole proses was quick, easy, and the guy was real nice.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i can't remember,but two or three years ago.if i'm not mistaken,i even got it wet once,and still had no problem with it.maye i didn't soak it long enough though


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I was written up and warned a few weeks ago at Burr Oak Lake. I didn't have my whistle or flares. I had all other safety equipment though. But I guess I missed the whistle or horn & the flag or flare part of the compliance mandate.
And by the way... The Division of Watercraft guy needed some personality training. He asked if I had any liquor on board and I told him absolutely not. It was kinda humbling when I had to show him my cooler full of water & Gatorade. I guess they get lied to so often they don't believe people anymore. And this guy obviously treats everyone like liars and cheats.
Needless to say, I am in full compliance now. And I would advise others to treat all of the ODNR folks, even the disrespectful ones, with courtesy and respect. Even if it feels humbling.

(Then go catch a giant fish.)


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

good lord $187.00???!!! the $90.00 was just an estimate by the officer, called licking county today to get the exact total and if i could mail it in and the lady that answered had no clue about either said i would have to call back wednesday or thursday. one would think they would be a bit more knowledgeable.

my purpose in posting was not to carp about my personal issues but to warn others that they are out there and not get stuck in my situation.

that said yes i do feel $90.00 is steep (buck 87 is a mountain) and a warning should have been issued. just my opinion and everyone is entitled to theirs, i put this in the same class as wearing a seatbelt or a helmet on a motorcycle, should be a matter of personal choice and if one wants to endanger their own arse that is their right as adults. however it seems that personal freedoms are slowly but surely disappearing. i for one could do without so much govt. hand holding and interference.

btw yes i normally do have plenty of pfd's aboard, i do wear a helmet and no i dont usually wear a seatbelt


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

WoW thats steep, you mean you weren't driving 100mph throwing beer bottles at passing boats naked? I will steer clear of the man next time I'm out there.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

heh, cant steer clear of em they hunt you down!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> heh, cant steer clear of em they hunt you down!


haha, somedays they dont even have boats, just waders....yep even if they are on the bank, they will just walk right into the 3ft- 4ft of water over to your boat


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

just looked at the regs and didnt see where a throw type flotation device was needed to get your safety sticker. Can someone post a list of what is exactly needed for the inland lakes to get your safety sticker for boats under 14 ft and boats over 14 ft


----------



## Kayak (Apr 12, 2008)

http://ohiodnr.com/watercraft/equipment/power/tabid/2732/Default.aspx


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL thanks Kayak thats what i used and sen the throwable first thing


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Scallop - Sorry about the ticket - Alum is also known for the Water Craft guys being out - Last year I was checked 4 times - I was good all for times but I guess I had a target on. I was also checked 2 times at for Leagal crappie. I don't have a problem checking this because I never keep anything smaller than 9 inch. However, I did point out to one guy that instead of checking the boats he need to go up and down the bank checking people. I see day in and day out several people keeping every crappie they caught even if it was 4 inches long.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

just spoke with the clerk of courts and fine total is $92.00 that can be mailed in or paid by credit card. they actually faxed me a copy of their fine/bond schedule and it looks like any ticket that you do not have to go to court for is $92.00 of course this does not include dui, fleeing and eluding and stuff like that. this is for any fines payable to licking county. heh, anything from abandonment of a vessel to unsafe operation with no injury/damage is $92.00.

anyway fine pd, lesson learned (&%^$%#@*!!!!)


----------



## Shad Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Yea in central Ohio Buckeye Lake and Alum are by far the worst ones for the water cops. They have no mercy. If you want to avoid them do what I did last year. Next time you are at one of the city of C-Bus lakes stop a watershed warden and have him give you an inspection. If you pass it you will get a big sticker that you display on your boat. This sticker is keeps everyone away from you all year. I watched the Division of Watercraft look at my boat through binocks and then just go and pull someone else over. This sticker is especially nice since they usually don't care when they fly in and screw up your fishing.


----------



## Thomasss (Mar 6, 2005)

I was checked last year and asked to pull my license out of the holder and the license smeared off onto the plastic in the holder. The man was not pleased with that and I answered him that he can read the info on the license holder then. He warned me about using license holders, and would not be so generous next time and this was up at Alum.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay - I must know... I've read through most of the thread...

What all needs to be taken out with you in a canoe?

We have the PFD... But thats it. 

Anything else I should be made aware of before the tickets come rolling in?


----------

